# ebuild voor pytelemeter

## bravecobra

Ik heb gisteren een ebuild gepost bij http://pytelemeter.sf.net onder Patches. Dit progje werkt met de nieuwe Telemeter van Telenet (Belgische provider)

De ebuild vind je hier: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1415047&group_id=99970&atid=625908

Dit heeft geen zin om dit in bugs.gentoo.org te plaatsen omdat de kans redelijk groot is dat het toch niet in portage geraakt.

----------

## Q-collective

Plaats hem toch maar even in /bugs, je weet maar nooit natuurlijk.

Goeie actie!

----------

## jhwh

Magnifiek, 

Dat je zo snel reageert op de veranderingen bij telenet. Gewoon fantastisch. Je mag gewoon niet vergeten vermelden dat het ook een gtk-interface heeft en dat je een starter kan aanmaken voor op je desktop met bijhorend icoontje. Tot in de details verzorgd. 

Proficiat, 

Koen

----------

## Lazy_Dewd

was daar al lang achter aant zoeke eigelijk  :Smile: 

thx

----------

## polle

eerst ook alvast bedankt, bestaat er een mogelijkheid om als je pytelmeter in tray loopt ervoor te zorgen dat de refresh auto gebeurt?

(misschien via een cronjob of zo?)

----------

## Lazy_Dewd

daar is denkik geen cronjob voor nodig, normaal moet zoiets in de code te zette zijn

----------

## polle

is er weer iets veranderd,? pytelemeter functioneert blijkbaar niet meer

----------

## Aries-Belgium

Welke versie hebben jullie gebruikt?

Ik gebruik momenteel 1.4 en ik krijg volgende error wanneer pytelemeter run:

```
$ pytelemeter 

Fetching information... 

Traceback (most recent call last): 

File "/usr/bin/pytelemeter", line 99, in ? 

meter.fetch() 

File "/usr/lib64/python2.4/site-packages/pytelemeter/Telemeter.py", line 67, in fetch 

raise last 

pytelemeter.Parser.RemoteServiceError: unexpected http response: 302 
```

Iemand een idee?

----------

## bravecobra

Yep

```
emerge soappy
```

Ik ben bezig aan een nieuwe ebuild voor 1.4. Ik zal die wel posten als die klaar is  :Smile: 

----------

## Aries-Belgium

 *bravecobra wrote:*   

> Yep
> 
> ```
> emerge soappy
> ```
> ...

 

Oké, dat was het dus, bedankt!

----------

## bravecobra

En hier is de ebuild voor versie 1.4 : http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1463011&group_id=99970&atid=625908

----------

## Aries-Belgium

 *bravecobra wrote:*   

> En hier is de ebuild voor versie 1.4 : http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1463011&group_id=99970&atid=625908

 

Bedankt!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aries-Belgium

Voor de conky gebruikers:

Je kan volgend scriptje toevoegen aan je conkyrc om via pytelemeter de telemeter stand te tonen met conky:

```
${color orange}Telenet

${color lightgrey}Download: $color${execi 1000 pytelemeter | grep Download | cut -b 53-54}% $color${execibar 1000 pytelemeter | grep Download | cut -b 53-54}

${color lightgrey}Upload: $color${execi 1000 pytelemeter | grep Upload | cut -b 53-54}% $color${execibar 1000 pytelemeter | grep Upload | cut -b 53-54}

${color lightgrey}Reset date: $color${pre_exec pytelemeter -m | grep download | cut -b 8-15}
```

----------

## Aries-Belgium

Hmm, pytelemeter werkt weeral niet meer    :Crying or Very sad: 

Iemand ook problemen?

----------

## JB2003

Inderaad hier werkt het ook niet meer. Ook de -D optie geeft geen verdere info.

----------

## bravecobra

Klopt, de SOAP serverapp van Telenet draaide blijkbaar niet. Nu is alles weer in orde.

----------

## JB2003

Inderdaad alles werkt weer perfect.

----------

## Aries-Belgium

Jep, hier ook  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Autie

cli werkt niet hier

```
pytelemeter-cli 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/local/bin/pytelemeter-cli", line 118, in ?

    main()

  File "/usr/local/bin/pytelemeter-cli", line 106, in main

    meter = Telemeter(debug)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/pytelemeter/Telemeter.py", line 18, in __init__

    if self.output.debug:

AttributeError: 'str' object has no attribute 'debug'

```

gtk werkt goed

```
pytelemeter-gtk   

Fetching information...  done!

```

alsook tray.

Dunno wat er mis is met cli

----------

## spufi

Heeft iemand toevallig gevonden hoe 'k meerdere accounts zou kunnen query'en met pytelemeter, 

1. zonder  een vies script te moeten schrijven dat telkens ~/.pytelemeterrc tijdelijk overschrijft met versie met andere [user] 

of 2. zonder die python scripts te moeten herwerken zodat ze meerdere user-section in .pytelemeterrc aflopen?

----------

## hilde

bravecobra, kunt ge ~amd64 aan de keywords toevoegen in uw ebuild? Ik heb hem namelijk probleemloos op mijn amd64 kunnen installeren.

P.S. Weet iemand of deze versie van pytelemeter nog zal werken als de up- en downloadlimiet samengekletst worden?

----------

## Gertjan

Het programma werkt nog. De "totaal" meter wordt nu weergeven als de uploadmeter en de downloadmeter blijft gewoon op nul staan.

----------

